# speaker wire diagram



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i need to know what color wires go where. any help would be appreciated. just need to know what speaker wires are postive and which ones are negative for front and rear of my 2011 cruze ltz with standard radio 6 speaker set up. thanks .larry


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Click to enlarge

View attachment 54


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

sweet thanks. ill print that out tomorrow. my laptop wont let me enlarge it enough to read it.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

If you can't read it I can email the PDF.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

sent you a pm man. i cant get it to go big enough to read the colors. thanks again. larry


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you very much. I got the wiring diagram last ngiht. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## judway (Nov 16, 2010)

I need a wiring diagram for the lights on the rear of my 2011Chevy Cruze.

I am wiring it up to be towed behind my motorhome. Thanks for any help.

Wayne


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

pm chevy mgr he might can get it for you


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Larry did you ever install the 6x9's? If so were the wires already there for them and just tucked away? I talked to a few people and they say that that's usually what happens. If you that's the case where did they tuck them away at? Thanks!


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i havent done it yet. i hope to do it this weekend. i havent had my car. i just got it back this week.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> i havent done it yet. i hope to do it this weekend. i havent had my car. i just got it back this week.


Ah ok, well feel free to post your results


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

ok i got the 6.5 componet speakers installed today and the amp. everything went pretty good. now i just need to get some 6x9's for the back and ill take pics of everything so everyone can see it.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

For anyone who wants the wiring diagram from the service manual:

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

I put it in a word document. its .docx, sorry if you cant open it.


----------



## gsl3607 (Feb 13, 2011)

does anyone know if they is speaker wires to add two more speaker in the back. i only have the standard radio 6 speaker front and rear of my 2011 cruze. i would like to add two more.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

You guys can also get a subscription to alldata for your specific vehicle for a fair price. I personally prefer Mitchell1.


----------



## sunee79 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Audio System*

i have cruze LT and i want to fix an amplifier and woofer. is it possible i can fix without changing anythng in my audio system. Or cruze audio system have extra jack for amplifier or aux.


----------



## darkmeth (Jan 18, 2011)

*Amp in trunk..*

Hello,
It's my understanding that the standard LS six speaker radio has a factory amp in the trunk (passenger) side. Can anyone confirm? If so, I'm thinking that it would be more effective to tap into the high level outputs from there vs trying to tap the speakers in the door right? If anyone has the wirering diagram from/to for the amp, we may be able to replace it all together for those willing to replace the factory speakers with a decent set. Any thoughts?


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

standard radio does not have an amp or any wires in the rear to tap into. you have to tap into the speakers wires at the door locations


----------



## mmurphree (Feb 27, 2011)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> ok i got the 6.5 componet speakers installed today and the amp. everything went pretty good. now i just need to get some 6x9's for the back and ill take pics of everything so everyone can see it.


Any quick tips or step by step on how to pull the door panels? Looks like there is a screw by the door handle and possibly another screw behind a plastic cover where the door handle is.

I am sure I can figure it out, but seems like I always break something so thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> standard radio does not have an amp or any wires in the rear to tap into. you have to tap into the speakers wires at the door locations


Wouldn't it be easier in that case to tap into them in the dash and hide the LOC's there and run the rca's to the trunk?


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

the door panels where pretty simple. i think 2 screws, and pull the little corner piece off ate the top of the door. then it just pops off. 

you can tap into the speaker wires where ever you want i guess.


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

Any body know where the wires are that go the back speakers? Other than in the door. I cant seem to find them anywhere other than in the door. I also need a good idea for where to tap for the amp remote/power wire


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

zimmer.rich said:


> Any body know where the wires are that go the back speakers? Other than in the door. I cant seem to find them anywhere other than in the door. I also need a good idea for where to tap for the amp remote/power wire


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-c...ance-body/989-my-new-interior-lighting-2.html


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

Yea i wanted to have my amp turn on and off automatically like when you turn your key to accesory. im sure he needs to switch on/off his amp every time --annoying


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

zimmer.rich said:


> Yea i wanted to have my amp turn on and off automatically like when you turn your key to accesory. im sure he needs to switch on/off his amp every time --annoying


....

My instructions are for exactly what you want, when you turn the car on it turns the amp on, when you turn the car off the amp turns off.

During remote start the amp stays off also.

Don't assume until you try it


----------



## tolbertae (May 22, 2011)

Where are your instructions?


----------



## impster (Apr 17, 2011)

I would like to see them too. 

Imp


----------



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

zimmer.rich said:


> Yea i wanted to have my amp turn on and off automatically like when you turn your key to accesory. im sure he needs to switch on/off his amp every time --annoying


 
They make Line out Converters with built in Remote outputs.

You turn on the stereo...LOC triggers the remote and turns your amp on.


----------



## pennyharley (Jul 11, 2012)

hi can you email the cruze wire diagram too please [email protected]
thanks


----------



## Dragnmastr12 (May 13, 2016)

I'm having a hard time getting my aftermarket radio to turn on like it should. I can hook both 12V wires from radio to the red and green wire on the factory harness and it comes on and stays on, what wire can I use to just have it come on normally?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is the six speaker electrical diagram you can read. I hope.

View attachment 193786


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is the six speaker electrical diagram you can read. I hope.

View attachment 193786



Yeah, it works. Haven't screwed around with my 2LT sound system, found it marginally acceptable, outside of finding an MP3 dynamic range compression program, not as quiet as a home system with a 65-75 dbm background noise. With classical music and a wide dynamic range, can't hear the lows, the louds will blow my ears off.

Bit curious about the speaker resistance in these things, typical automotive uses 4 ohm speakers. Couldn't live with my 04 Cavalier with 12 ohm speakers, with a 14 volt system, 12 volts with the engine off, maximum RMS voltage is about 7 volts and across a 12 ohm voice coil, 5 watts. But the speakers were so cheap, 5W resulted in distortion. So had to add an aux amplifier that has 12 V applied to it directly, but a relay on the inside to switch it on and off. Drew 80 ma, so had to remove the radio, found a point on the audio amplifier that switched on and off, and added a buffer transistor with a flyback diode to energize that relay. With the radio off, current draw was zero, or will wake up to a dead battery. 

Did anyone put an ohmmeter across the OE speakers to learn the resistance? Cavalier had screws, ha, afraid of breaking something with this Cruze. But odds would decrease on a hot summer day.

Cruze radio is always hot, the push button on off switch fires a command to the BCM to turn it on and off, that about taking a trip for NY to LA via China, going out of their way to make life miserable. Also not using standard mounts for the 6 by 9 speakers to make life miserable, would have to make some kind of gasket, need an air tight seal.

They want 28 bucks for one that fits, sure don't guarantee the quality. 










Anyway, have fun.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nick, is your 2lt equipped with the "pioneer" system? If so, I can tell you that the front door speaker are 6ohm as just had one out today and it has a label on it listing the impedance as 6ohms.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Didn't want to pay the extra 900 or so bucks for the Pioneer system. If they are using six ohm speakers, making me happy that I didn't. 

Had a friend over, self proclaimed audiophile, hooked up my HP audio oscillator to my system, to his dismay, couldn't hear anything about 3 KHz, never heard if he went for a hearing test or not.

Now I am having problems hearing that 15,750 Hz frequency from the TV horizontal oscillator at my old age. But was relieved to learn they are not using these in flat screens.


----------



## destructionj (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello i installed a sub years ago in my 2012 cruze by attaching a FAST-9999 connector. The rear speaker wires were able to be accessed by removing the hood release panel on the lower left driver side.










I was able to tap into 
Left Front:
(+) Dark Blue
(-) Brown, Dark Blue Stripe

Right Front:
(+) Yellow
(-) Yellow, Black Stripe

Left Rear:
(+) Dark Green
(-) Dark Green, Black Stripe

Right Rear:
(+) White
(-) Dark Blue, Black Stripe

After which i was able to supply my amps high level inputs.

Well....i sold the car and got a 2016 cruze limited with my link setup. I would be greatly appreciative if any knows if i am able to do the same thing or have things have changed on the 2016 limited. I left the harness installed in the old car and was going to purchase another one and put the small sub back in.
Thanks.


UPDATE:
I now have my sub back in the car and can confirm that the wiring is the same on the 2016 limited(gen1 body) with mylink as my old 2012 cruze without the mylink.


----------

